

HTML5 mockups of popular devices - tilt
https://github.com/pixelsign/html5-device-mockups

======
muratmutlu
Great stuff, we also made some flat style devices in css

[http://marvelapp.github.io/devices.css/](http://marvelapp.github.io/devices.css/)

------
madeofpalk
Somewhat dissapointed to find that the devices are not actually HTML/CSS
mockups, but just a background image of each device sourrounding the
screenshot.

~~~
prezjordan
Not sure why you would want to compromise on browser support just to have some
fancy CSS3 in there. Background image is totally acceptable (in fact, I think
that was a great design decision). This library does exactly what the author
claims it does.

------
cenhyperion
I (apparently unlike every other commenter) really love this and think it'll
be a great way to showcase some of my projects.

Thanks!

------
alexchamberlain
Looks good, but I think it's too detailed for the intended use case. If you're
trying to demo your website in a phone, you want a generic smart phone, that
emphasises your app, not your choice of phone.

------
victoriap
Unfortunately, the demo link doesn't work
([http://aarnis.com/demo.html](http://aarnis.com/demo.html)).

~~~
caseyhen
Found the correct link at
([http://aarnis.com/pixelsign/demo.html](http://aarnis.com/pixelsign/demo.html))

------
coherentpony
The outer antenna on the black iPhone 5 is not grey, it's black. The white
iPhone 5 has the correct (grey) antenna.

Otherwise, good job.

------
jonaldomo
I like this, I think the more common use case is to showcase mobile apps
though.

------
owenversteeg
What makes this "HTML5"? I don't see any use of the new semantically-
meaningful elements.

------
bellerocky
Nice, but the white iPhone home button looks a little weird. Otherwise super
cool.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Landscape Lumia920 seems broken, all the gradients are in the wrong
directions. (Firefox/Chrome, OS X)

------
higherpurpose
It needs a 1080p phone too.

